

Google Office - Zurich - markbnine
http://picasaweb.google.com/photos.jobs/ZurichOfficePhotos#

======
probablycorey
Anyone that has worked at a place like this knows it's just a giant PR stunt.
The colorful gizmos, novelty workspaces were more of an annoying than fun, and
nobody used them unless there were journalists around.

I'd rather have some nice outdoor space than a zany gondola any day.

~~~
jsnell
I still use a fair amount of the novelties weekly if not daily a couple of
years after they've been introduced. For example the fireman's poles are
actually a great way of moving around. There's some nice outdoor spaces at the
office too (including a rooftop terrace), they're just not shown on those
pictures.

Does anyone work there just for the interior design? Of course not. But I
don't see how they'd be annoying, and will take the Zurich offices over a
beige cubicle farm any day.

~~~
mattiss
Which office is this?

------
ukdm
That looks great, but I couldn't work in an office with such a large window
and no blinds. The glare would be too much.I'd retreat with a laptop to one of
those circular objects and shut the door.

~~~
tomerico
Google's openness goes much further than glass walls. For example, you'll
rarely find a person in a private office. Even Page and Brin share an office.

In other words, Google does not believe in privacy.

~~~
ErrantX
> In other words, Google does not believe in privacy.

That's a bit of a crazy jump there ;)

Open workspaces are extremely common and very popular for companies (at least
in my experience - and I have been in quite a few offices :)). Google seems to
extend it to top management too - which _is_ unusual.

I think the theory is solid btw (in that it does work in improving the work
ethic etc.)

------
dabeeeenster
Anyone else find this somewhat cringe-enducing?

~~~
joezydeco
I think we're gonna look back at these wacky offices in 10-20 years and just
have a chuckle.

------
albertcardona
I visited the Zurich office as a guest. Inside, there are areas with lots of
social activity (and loud), and also many areas (offices, really) of total
silence, calmness, and good natural light everywhere. Lots of glass walls with
plants and posters to create privacy. The pictures in the link only show the
funky areas--a minor fraction. Overall it looked like a great place to work
at.

